# hard to downshift



## H2J (Aug 6, 2002)

I have this problem with my tranny. I drive down the road in say 3rd or 4th gear and I slow down to make a turn (but not completely stop). I try to down shift to 2nd gear but it's hard to lock it in; I feel a lot of resistance. When I do get it into 2nd, it sounds like it's grinding against something (Not the kind of grinding when you try to get into a gear w/o the cluth in). 1st gear is even worse. I have to repeatedly push the stick forward hard a couple times before I get it.

Does anyone else experience this? It doesn't seem normal. Is there a way to fix this w/o having to spend mucho money?


----------



## StevenLK (Jul 15, 2002)

well, my friend gots a 90 celica i think, well its the old ones with flip head lights and when ever he goes into 2nd gear/down shifts to it.. it grinds.. the mechanics ssed that it could be the gears messing up and not suppose to be going fast while going into 2nd-gear


----------



## ihateloops (Jun 23, 2002)

my friends 84 bmw 318 used to do that. he had a loose bolt in the tranny.


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

I drove this girls VR4. BTW, what a beast! Her 2nd gear did that. Her pressure plate was loose as hell. Tightened her back up, drove a lot better.


----------



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

change your tranny fluid 
double clutch when downshifting


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

XtremE said:


> *double clutch when downshifting *


Yeah, just match your revvs. Practice makes perfect.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Grinding of gears usually means worn synchronizers or worn clutch. Worn synchros are gear-specific whilst clutch affects all gears.

The other causes mentioned are typically low-probability.


----------

